# Who's going to???



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Stick it out and with a stick and string this coming weekend?

I am for a least the first 3 or 4 days, but after that I might break out my muzzleloader.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, all the fuel and other bills we have accumulated over the past couple of months working up a the farm have caught up with us. We're seriously considering just sitting this coming weekend out and possibly the next. 

Been on the road every weekend since I can't remember so I guess it's time we had some home time. I had several chances with the bow and possibly might head out with it still, but I will also might have along something, with a bit more range just in case. 

Had an excellent hunt over the past weekend even though I didn't manage a shot. I saw some great deer and had them up close and personal. I was still hunting, and had one doe I was ready to draw on when she stepped into a small opening, when one came up from behind me close enough when she blew I felt the wind on the back of my neck. With all of the squirrels running around on the ground around me, I never heard her slip up on me. She had several more with her and an older buck we decided to take out if we see him with the rifle. 

Anyway good luck to you, and hope you have a great rest of the season.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i'm guiding this weekend, but i will be shooting my bow all season, unless my Tio invites me to hunt their lease in Encino, it will be a 1 day hunt, so i gotta pull out the boom stick for that. :cheers:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'll be sticking it out for a while... takes a lot of patience


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I plan on sticking it out the rest of the season.


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

I've committed my self to not pick up a rifle until i get one on the ground. I've missed 2 times so far. Just going to stay with it. Good luck to all


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to bow hunt Fri night, then switch to my rifle until I get a doe for the freezer and then back to the bow for the rest of the season.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll stick with my archery all season. I do plan to pop some pigs with my new AR15 though.


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh I don't know yet...I imagine I'll break out my Marlin 3030 I picked up and refinished over the summer before to long, but I might just stick it out with my bow all season.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I will always use my bow unless I have no choice. Since I started bow hunting my desire to hunt with a gun just went away.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not shot a deer with a rifle since my second year...about 20 years ago...but I am taking a first time ever deer hunter this weekend, and we will be using a .243 and I will be on the camera.

My oldest got a doe last weekend at the Baker Ranch hunt, I will post a pic later.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I will hunt Fri with my son and then its gun time, I take no prisoners, later in the yr I mite but will have a freezer full of venson and pork first. With all the doe permits we have this yr, I do have a cpl of spots that I'm saving..WW


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I am picking up the smoke stick! I need some backstrap!


----------

